# den fellen tegenstand



## michaelhenchard100

Uit een tekst uit 1867 van Robert Fruin.

_"Ik heb mij altijd verwonderd over den fellen tegenstand, dien ieder plan tot slooping van de zoogenaamde Gevangenpoort te 's-Gravenhage ontmoet."_

[In het Engels: _Ì have always wondered at the fierce opposition met by any plan for the demolition for the so-called Prison Gate in the Hague._]

OK, maar over “den fellen” en “dien”: zijn deze het verouderde Nederlands?
Zouden zij vandaag ongewoon klinken? Of zouden deze nog juist zijn?


Bedankt.


----------



## YellowOnline

In Nederland verouderd, in Vlaanderen nog te vinden in de spreektaal.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> In Nederland verouderd, in Vlaanderen nog te vinden in de spreektaal.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik heb dat gisteren rap-rap getypt. Volledigheidshalve: "felle tegenstand" is ook in Nederland nog te vinden - die uitdrukking is als het ware versteend. Er zijn nog een aantal voorbeelden van zulke uitdrukkingen (bijv. "felle strijd leveren", "felbegeerd"), maar desalniettemin denk ik het verouderd te mogen noemen in Nederland. In Vlaanderen daarentegen wordt het woord nog veel meer gebruikt (bijv. "dat is nogal (ee)ne(n) felle(n) gast"). 
Zoals in bovenstaand voorbeeld uit Vlaanderen te zien is zijn in het gesproken Zuid-Nederlands naamvallen, die sinds 1954 (dacht ik) afgeschaft zijn, nog gebruikelijk. "Dien" is niet meer of minder dan een verbuiging van "die". Dit komt in de standaardtaal alleen nog voor in, alweer, versteende uitdrukkingen (bijv.  "alle gevolgen van dien").


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Dank je wel: dit is voor mij zeer interessant.


----------



## bibibiben

_Fel _is ook een zeer gebruikelijk woord in Nederland en het gebruik ervan blijft niet beperkt tot uitdrukkingen. 

Het probleem met _over den fellen tegenstand_ is dat dit zinsdeel in de datief staat. De verbuigingsvormen van de datief zijn inderdaad verouderd. Je komt ze alleen nog tegen in versteende uitdrukkingen (op de*n* duur, met voorbedachte*n* rad*e, *met die*n* verstand*e* etc). Buiten deze uitdrukkingen, waarvan er trouwens vele bestaan, is er geen plaats meer voor de datief. In het Nederlands van nu kan dus alleen nog van _over de felle tegenstand_ worden gesproken.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

OK. Dit is voor mij echt zeer bruikbaar. Bedankt!


----------

